# Getting Shirts Shipped From Overseas?



## Verdict (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anybody get their t-shirts shipped from overseas. I can get all types of colored and sized shirts for the most 1.20 each, but I'm only purchasing about the most, 1000-1500 pieces. 

I have no idea about shipping cost, would it be worth it?

Plus anything else I need to know?


----------



## B_Real (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Verdict, I was a senior merchandiser when I was a professional. Anyway, dealing with overseas is not easy. I agree the prices are way cheap but there are some issues you have to consider:

* Samples: sending and receiving samples are costly

* custom clearance. you have to find an agent for this

* 1500 pcs for a styles not very bad qty but I do not think China factories willing to do this qty. You can find some in Turkey, Pakistan, Vietnam, etc...

* re shipping cost: best way is containers at least 20 ft. But you can try to share a container with another company. But you have to find a shipping agency again in order to consolidate the shipments.


----------

